# DIY tank dividers



## Bloeduwedd (Aug 13, 2011)

I saw a thread on here a while back on how to make tank dividers... and now that I have a tank to divide, I can't find the thread! Does anyone have a link to that thread, or anything that would help me out? Thanks!


----------



## debiamm (Oct 25, 2011)

Here you have it !

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025

or this one too.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


Regards


----------



## Bloeduwedd (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

